# Treiber für AtI Mobility Radeon HD2600XT



## Oberboss (14. April 2009)

*Treiber für AtI Mobility Radeon HD2600XT*

Hallo,
ich suche nach einem neuen Treiber für meine Mobility Radeon HD 2600XT (sowohl für Vista als auch für XP).
Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich zwar einen neuen Catalyst finde, der eigentliche Displaydriver aber nie mit dabei ist.
Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Downloadlink.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Treiber für AtI Mobility Radeon HD2600XT*

da musst du in aller regel beim NBook-hersteller schauen, da die chips meist tief in die resltiche hardware "verwurzelt" sind, da gibt es keine allgemeingültigen treiber.


----------



## emmaspapa (14. April 2009)

*AW: Treiber für AtI Mobility Radeon HD2600XT*



Herbboy schrieb:


> da musst du in aller regel beim NBook-hersteller schauen, da die chips meist tief in die resltiche hardware "verwurzelt" sind, da gibt es keine allgemeingültigen treiber.



Bei unserem Asus NB kann ich den normalen Treiber installieren


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2009)

*AW: Treiber für AtI Mobility Radeon HD2600XT*

wenn der normale klappt, isses gut, aber wenn nicht, muss man halt beim NBhersteller schauen.


----------

